# New user, Auto or Manual??



## sammywinnall (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi there I'm new to the site and to making 'real' coffee in general.

At present I am a simple filter person but looking to get into the realms of espresso. I have done a bit of digging and research but still have a number of questions that I'd like your feedback on.

1) Do I go for a manual machine (looking at Gaggia Classic) and use ready ground (either supermarket of internet bought) as a starting point?

2) Do I buy a good grinder straight off the bat? If so what kind of price am I looking at?

3) I keep reading about the bean to cup machines (more automated) and the ones in my price range are the Delonghi models (£300 to £350 if end of line). Are these any good / as good / or would I be better buying a Gaggia Classic and a grinder for £100 (can I get a decent one for that?).

I like coffee but I am by no means a connoisseur. I enjoy filter but I am getting 'fed up' of the taste and would like something more like the pro made ones you can get from coffee shops.

Any advice would be great.

Thank you


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Not an expert by any means but my tuppence worth. My way of thinking is a bean to cup won't teach you anything about coffee at all, it "may" get a good cup but never as nice as a proper grinder and manual machine and no where are rewarding.

If I were to start I would be looking at a Gaggia classic and a MC2 grinder or similar. Unsure but I reckon that would cost around 2-250 for good second hand.

Not going to pretend it's gonna be simple but it's fun trying to get a reasonable coffee for the first wee bit.

I would also avoid preground supermarket beans, fresh roast all the way.

Good luck


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

I would say it depends if you want to learn how to make coffee or just drink coffee. Either way a Semi Auto like the Gaggia will make better coffee (once you've learnt how to)

I got a classic and MDF grinder for around £200 + post - bought second hand off ebay so it will save you some cash over the Auto you have seen.

Definitely do not buy supermarket coffee, it will not improve your coffee enjoyment, try to find a local roaster and purchase beans and then grind like Spooks said.

If you do not enjoy the semi auto route after a few months your equipment will be worth exactly what you paid for it so there is no risk really.

Good luck!


----------



## sub7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Shameless plug but I have my Grinder that I used for espresso on a Gaggia Classic before upgrading recently to a rather stupidly expensive Mazzer. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21676-Francino-Piccino-(ASCASO-I-MINI-2) Couple that with a 2nd hand Classic off here (stuff from on here probably won't need descaled or work done, the folks love their gear)or ebay and a quick de-scale and you will be well on your way into the world of espreso.


----------

